# Egyptian style necrons. Been done?



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,
I am a big fan of egyptian style stuff. 1k sons, tomb kings. I have a necron army that is unpainted, and metal is boring. Has anyone done egyptian necrons? or is this new territory?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Well as with any idea it probably has been done, but if it something you really want to do go ahead, I'm sure you can find a lot of stuff with that theme.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Its not common, but I have seen it done before, I say do it.

PS My first thought when you said this was Stargate, no idea why.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

how well would 1k sons heads fit on necron warrior bodies?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm thinking not very. Try more tomb king bits


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Back before they got their own codex (they were just a list from WD), they had a more egyptian theme. 

So, yes, it's been done. I've seen a few over the last 10-15 years. 

Doesn't make it worth doing any less, though.


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

I am a member of The C'tan Support group, and yes, it has been done before, but you could do it anyway.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry about anyone else doing it because it's awesome! Are you thinking of using Tomb Kings bits on your Necrons? That too would be awesome.


----------



## Elven Emperor (Apr 28, 2009)

I say..go for it...just because it's been done before doesn't mean you can't. Your's will be different than the others so theres always something new.:so_happy:


----------



## traitorkillswit (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello,
I am also a big fan of necrons and have been looking for the same sort of thing and not much luck and the i found this hope it helps 

http://www.nockergeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/user14363_pic1117_1218661233.jpg

http://www.librarium-online.com/painting/necrons-painting-guide-813.html

now lets paint some necrons


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Found this


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen it done a few times with mixed results. The coolest thing I have ever seen was an ushabati from the tomb kings range heavily converted to be a ctan so the project definately has merit no matter how many times its been done before.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well bud..like most everyone else said, go with it. Just because it's been done before doesn't mean you shouldn't. Hell, everyone has their own spin on things anyways LOL! The important thing is that you do your stuff the way you want. If you want Egyptian necrons then by all means, make some! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

even if its been done before it will still be a lot more uncommon than standard necrons. and just becuase people have done that style doesn't mean yours will look exactly like what has already been done.
you might be able to shave thousand head pieces enough to fit, but it would probably be a hassle.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Egyptians and Necrons.... Seems plausible, and considering the Classic Necron lord is egyptian like (is he? Havent see it painted before ) It would be a good angle. And even if someone HAS does it before, there inspiration right there! Happy modeling dude!



alien said:


> Found this


Is that a classic Battlestar Galactica Basestar in the back? Nice.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

alien said:


> Found this


WOW!!!!! I normally don't like Necrons or the way they look but that army is awesome looking! They even used real quartz crystals in the monolyths. Damn. :shok:


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

You could give your warriors Egyptian-style kilts and head coverings. These could be made out of green stuff. I have not done this or seen any examples however...

http://www.egyptologyonline.com/dress.htm


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

If you have the WFB Tomb Kings book I suggest looking at the tomb gaurd and skeletons in the paint/hobby sections for inspiration. I have a necron army, and I can tell you the T-sons stuff takes a lot of work to mesh with the necrons. A lot of the bits you need to work on the conversions are available in the plastic Tomb Kings regiment boxes. 

Go for it man!! It is your army and no one can tell you it is bad if you enjoy it!k::clapping:


----------

